# First SW Tank: BioCube 29



## Redox600 (Jun 29, 2008)

So I got an incredible deal on a 29G Biocube from Alternative Aquariums, so I set the bad boy up and loaded in 35 lbs of Aragonite sand, 21 lbs of Indo live rock from Aquatic Kingdom. I used RO Saltwater from BigAls to start with (about 21 gallons) and I threw in a Hydor Koralia Nano for some extra flow.

Heres the way it looks a few hours after adding the sand...










Now the waiting game...


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

yea your right.. the waiting game begins! lol 

will look great onces shes full of fish and corals!

your in oakville and you didn't go to see Tom at ORG? you went to mississauga instead?


----------



## Redox600 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been to Oakville Reef gallery many times, and he has some really great corals. Not to knock Tom, but I have to "pull teeth" to get any information from the employees there. Maybe its just me. But I'm sure I will be back there to grab some of the awesome looking corals once my tank is ready.

BWI, I just saw the group buy for RO/DI system that I missed. I hope you will do another soon, as I'd rather have my own system than rely on BigAls for my RO water.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Redox600 said:


> I have been to Oakville Reef gallery many times, and he has some really great corals. Not to knock Tom, but I have to "pull teeth" to get any information from the employees there. Maybe its just me. But I'm sure I will be back there to grab some of the awesome looking corals once my tank is ready.
> 
> BWI, I just saw the group buy for RO/DI system that I missed. I hope you will do another soon, as I'd rather have my own system than rely on BigAls for my RO water.


Best place to get information is within the forums. You will find good information is hard to come by in the GTA LFS.

Tyler may have ordered a few extra's, shoot him a PM or give him a call. He is a good guy and maybe able to hook you up.

Chris


----------



## Redox600 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I have picked up a RO/DI unit from BWI (thanks again!), and have since been back to Oakville Reef Gallery and had a very positive experience with one of the employees. I didn't get his name, young skinny guy, who gave me lots of information and was very easy to talk to about the many newb questions I had. So I will be going back once I'm ready for some livestock.


----------

